# A JC Penney snowblower?



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Came across this on Craigslist. Really? JC Penney made a snowblower? This must be late 70s? Anyone know?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Kind of has that Ariens look to the bucket but most likely just copied ariens, Back then I think JCPenny tried becoming more of a everything type store like sears but it didn't work out so well


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Dauntae said:


> Kind of has that Ariens look to the bucket but most likely just copied ariens, Back then I think JCPenny tried becoming more of a everything type store like sears but it didn't work out so well


 I think you are right, I bought my niece a jc penny branded bicycle back in the early '80's


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I doubt JC Penny 'made' snowblowers, probably just a re-branding of one of the major makers at the time.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wit


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They even had their own brand mower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sure looks like a Murray, now a Briggs Co.
.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks like the Sears (Murray) Track Drive and slightly different bucket design. The chute looks the same design too.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

sock-feet said:


> Looks like the Sears (Murray) Track Drive and slightly different bucket design. The chute looks the same design too.


I would guess that JC Penny would be of the same era like 1987 1988 era. Searching it comes across as possible A420 Track. The chute hand crank looks the same as the craftsman (Murray) too.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Here’s one more photo.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

nbcarshttp://www.mowerpartsweb.com/manuals/ATLAS/A825TH.PDF


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In the early days, 60s, very early 70s, it was Lambert. Check out those pictures on the Gilson site to compare. I'm going there now. However the tracks throw me to Murray or ITS with the latter mashing their mowers in later years.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Here are two pics that can see how close that is to the 10 32 track drive Craftsman. I believe this one is a 1987.

Don't mind the the Dog Poop on the track. LOL


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

jtclays said:


> I'm sticking with Atlas (bought out by MTD).
> http://www.mowerpartsweb.com/manuals/ATLAS/A825TH.PDF


I agree that you are right. I wonder if the Murray in the time period had some relationship by Atlas(MTD). It seems that the track Drive Craftsman has a lot of similarities to that schematic. Even the same Track Drive logo on the side of the track drive.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

IMO the best way to help identify a unit is roll it up into the maintenance position and look at the internal drive configuration. We've seen different auger assemblies used on different labeled machines that came down the same assembly lines. 

Having said that, I'm wondering if whoever made Brute snowblowers may have made that one? I recently bought a Brute for the engine and parted out the rest. From what I remember, I think there is a similar appearance in the drive and auger controls where they go into the tractor unit (but I could be wrong).

PS In it's day, JC Penny's sold labeled appliances, snowblowers, mowers, even tools (I have a set of sockets and extensions) and a whole lot more. They were fighting Wards and Sears for market share and seemed to have pretty much everything you could buy at any of those other stores. In addition, they all had some pretty good stuff, who knows, maybe the same companies made the same things for all of them just used different labeling


----------

